# Baby Gate When there is No Wall at the Top of the Stairs



## tea4tamara (Jul 9, 2007)

There is a staircase at my in-laws where there is no wall or banister or anything at the very top. If we put a baby gate up, we would have to put it about three or four steps down from the top, because that is where the wall starts.

So I'm wondering how high off the floor we should install it -- if we put it near the floor, like you normally would, then I'm afraid my dd could fall right over the top. So should we leave some space at the bottom? How much is too much? Any ideas or opinions?


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

I am having a VERY difficult time imagining a staircase with no wall or railing at the top! Is it some sort of loft? It doesn't sound safe to be up there in the first place. ;-)

I wouldn't recommend putting it any higher above the step than the maximum gap for crib slats (which I can't remember right now). That measurement is based on what kids can theoretically slip through, and it's not much.

There's at least one extra-tall gate on the market. It appears to be about three feet tall (most are around 2 feet, I think).


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm having trouble picturing it too. I don't suppose you could post pics? We have (what sounds to be) a similar problem, but at the bottom of the stairs (we would only be able to put a gate three steps up). I'll be watching this thread for creative solutions. Right now we have the staircase blocked off with a combo of the couch, a stroller and an exersaucer, lol!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Pics are a good idea.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tea4tamara* 
There is a staircase at my in-laws where there is no wall or banister or anything at the very top. If we put a baby gate up, we would have to put it about three or four steps down from the top, because that is where the wall starts.

So I'm wondering how high off the floor we should install it -- if we put it near the floor, like you normally would, then I'm afraid my dd could fall right over the top. So should we leave some space at the bottom? How much is too much? Any ideas or opinions?

my friend had a staircase like this and ended up having a closet built next to it just so there'd be a wall to screw the gate into. i don't suppose your ILs need an extra closet, do they?









ETA: you could somehow gate off the area around the top of the stairs. they make those weird gates you can make into a big play area, KWIM? or if there are walls somehow near the stairs, you could put a long barrier with a gate opening between the walls, KWIM? i agree, we all need pictures. i am pretty sure what i just said made no sense.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pianojazzgirl* 
I'm having trouble picturing it too. I don't suppose you could post pics? We have (what sounds to be) a similar problem, but at the bottom of the stairs (we would only be able to put a gate three steps up). I'll be watching this thread for creative solutions. Right now we have the staircase blocked off with a combo of the couch, a stroller and an exersaucer, lol!

You need this (be sure to buy the extra panels you'll need to cover the distance you need to close).

Expensive, but it looks *really* good for a baby gate ;-) and it's fairly easy to install and remove. Yes, you have to drill holes in the wall, no getting around it... but when you're done, it doesn't look like you upended a plastic crate against the bottom of the stairs, either. And it's about the only way to close off a large, irregularly-shaped space.

We have one of these that used to block off the kitchen/dining area in our old apartment. The walls weren't directly across from each other (the dividing line between the carpet and tile actually ran at an oblique angle to the walls), so we needed something that could corner. It worked beautifully, and we never had a problem with it in the two years we had it up before we moved.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

My friends have one and it even has a little door part you can open. I'll ask where they got it.
eta- it's this


----------



## tea4tamara (Jul 9, 2007)

They live in a townhouse, and the stairs from the ground floor lead up to the living room, dining room and kitchen. The dining room sits about three or four feet higher than the living room, and there is no railing or anything to prevent falls. The whole place is an absolute nightmare for babyproofing...

Anyway, the wall on one side of the stairwell leading up to the living room ends about three steps from the top ... I know that must be hard to picture. I can't post pictures right now, because my in-laws and I are actually having a huge disagreement, and I don't want to make matters worse by taking pictures -- they are refusing to put a baby gate up at all because they don't want to put screws in the wall and ruin the paint job.







: At this point, my baby is not allowed to go to their house unless I'm with her, and it will stay that way until they allow me to put up a proper baby gate. I'm just doing some research now so that I'll be ready when they come to their senses.


----------

